# Don't care what "they" say, I DON'T like...



## mondeo (May 20, 2008)

In the same vein as the similar thread, stuff other people call "good" that you just can't stand. Feel free to include mini rants - but nothing other than light-hearted jabs in response. Be tolerant of other people's intolerance.

Mine:
The Office. It's not humor. It just isn't. You've been brainwashed by the crafty Brits, America.

Metallica, Green Day, Aerosmith, Rolling Stones

Shakespeare. What a hack. "He's brilliant because he made up a lot of words because he couldn't figure out how to rhyme within his own language!"  ...   :blink:

Grey's Anatomy. How has this crap won Emmys, seriously? I watched half of one show, because some guy friends told me it actually wasn't bad. There were three plot lines introduced, and I called all three within 2 minutes of their introductions. Most predictable show I've _ever_ seen.

Hippies. Get a job. Be a productive member of society.

Environmentalists. Nobody is pure, so stop being such damn snobs about how your car is twice as efficient as mine, even though you drive twice as far to work. Al Gore has profited more from environmental issues than is imaginable, and yet still has a house that uses 15x the normal amount of electricity and flies on private jets to India to give speeches to audiences of 100 people. Think of the buzz he could generate by going an entire year without leaving Tennessee, and doing his $100K speeches through video conference. You know, actually be an agent of change instead of just a profiteer.


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

Lost

Dave Mathews 

$5.00 cups of coffee

E.R.

Scrubs

The Tudors

Rome


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

The Beach

Miller Light

Cereal with milk in it

Lasagna

Swimming

TVs larger than 25 inches or more than 200 dollars

Baseball

College Basketball

Horse Racing

TGIFridays/Applebees

temperatures over 65 degrees

Jeans

Top 40 radio

Direct Deposit

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches

Milk

American Cheese

Mayonaise

Ranch Dressing

Lost

American Idol

Antiques Roadshow

Public Transportation

non-high speed lifts

ski trails with manmade rollers

Hallmark Holidays


----------



## Paul (May 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Metallica, Green Day, Aerosmith, Rolling Stones *(Post 1975)
> *
> 
> Hippies. Get a job. Be a productive member of society.
> ...



I think I found my new Man-crush


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

This negative thread


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

snakes

coffee - Seriously I've had just 2 cups in my lifetime.  Just not my thing


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Lima beans, Broccoli


----------



## severine (May 21, 2008)

seafood


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

severine said:


> seafood



Clams, mussles, and oysters!


----------



## jack97 (May 21, 2008)

pork.... I had to dissect a pig during college, the smell and texture had a lasting affect.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2008)

Being around "negative" nuts


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

How many AZers can I offend?

The Grateful Dead
Spending an inordinate amount of time watching sports on TV, especially baseball


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> How many AZers can I offend?
> 
> The Grateful Dead
> Spending an inordinate amount of time watching sports on TV, especially baseball



Not offended, your loss


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

I don't like the cheezy grunge / top 40 pop rock Greg uses as soundtracks for his videos requiring me to watch them on mute.  Take off the flannel shirt and ripped jeans Greg, Kurt Cobain is dead and Sound Garden blows.  :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

I don't like Sugarbush as much as I like Stowe


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't like the cheezy grunge / top 40 pop rock Greg uses as soundtracks for his videos requiring me to watch them on mute.  Take off the flannel shirt and ripped jeans Greg, Kurt Cobain is dead and Sound Garden blows.  :smash:



Ha! Pop rock. :lol: Actually I like to use radical modern hard rock bands like Saliva or Fuel in my vids. What am I supposed to do, put on a Sugar Magnolias soundtrack or some other wimpy crap like that? A cool rock riff goes much better in a bump vid. Time to get current with your music and let the whole dead head thing go, me thinks... :roll: Jerry is dead too.  

And I would undoubtedly add Nirvana to this thread. I can't understand why they are even still relevant. They're always sorta sucked IMHO.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)

Football

B&Bs

Jason Varitek and Josh Beckett (tie)

Really hot chili peppers


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha! Pop rock. :lol: Actually I like to use radical modern hard rock bands like Saliva or Fuel in my vids. What am I supposed to do, put on a Sugar Magnolias soundtrack or some other wimpy crap like that? A cool rock riff goes much better in a bump vid. Time to get current with your music and let the whole dead head thing go, me thinks... :roll: Jerry is dead too.
> 
> And I would undoubtedly add Nirvana to this thread. I can't understand why they are even still relevant. They're always sorta sucked IMHO.





LOL.

You talk up Saliva and Fuel and bash Nirvana?  :roll:


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> LOL.
> 
> You talk up Saliva and Fuel and bash Nirvana?  :roll:



Absolutely. Don't get me wrong. Nirvana deserves its place in rock history. The fact is though that they simply lucked out by becoming part of the initial Seattle grunge scene. Nobody would have even paid any attention if they released Nevermind in 1996 after a few albums by Alice in Chains, STP and Soundgarden. Repetitive three chord progressions, a weak voiced singer with no range, and stupid lyrics. Meh. Kurt Cobain's early death sort of immortalized what I consider an average rock band with average songs.


----------



## cbcbd (May 21, 2008)

bum fights


----------



## Trekchick (May 21, 2008)

Rossi's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thongs


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> What am I supposed to do, put on a Sugar Magnolias soundtrack or some other wimpy crap like that?



Hey don't knock it until you try it.  When I was 13 I entered Okemo's bumps and bamboo competition.  The division was for 13-18 year olds.   I did not request the tune, but Sugar Magnolia was the tune that was playing during my run.  For whatever reason, I must have gotten possessed by Nelson Carmaichle as I took 2nd place in the bumps portion of the competition even though I was the youngest competitor.

Sadly, the height of my bump skiing glory and prowess came early in life.  My 13 year old self would whoop my nearly 33 year old self.  :lol:


oh and Greg, quit being so defensive.  It's perfectly fine if you want to rock out at the radical Incubus concert next to middle schoolers.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Hey don't knock it until you try it.  When I was 13 I entered Okemo's bumps and bamboo competition.  The division was for 13-18 year olds.   I did not request the tune, but Sugar Magnolia was the tune that was playing during my run.  For whatever reason, I must have gotten possessed by Nelson Carmaichle as I took 2nd place in the bumps portion of the competition even though I was the youngest competitor.
> 
> Sadly, the height of my bump skiing glory and prowess came early in life.  My 13 year old self would whoop my nearly 33 year old self.  :lol:
> 
> ...



Wow. For a 33 year old (younger than me) you sure do sound like an old fart.


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't like the cheezy grunge / top 40 pop rock Greg uses as soundtracks for his videos requiring me to watch them on mute.  Take off the flannel shirt and ripped jeans Greg, Kurt Cobain is dead and Sound Garden blows.  :smash:



LOL.  I download the videos, pop them into windows movie maker and add my own soundtrack.  :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. For a 33 year old (younger than me) you sure do sound like an old fart.



not an old fart, just wise enough to get out of the teenbopper music scene when I was a teenager.....unlike some middle aged men around these parts :cough:greg:cough


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> not an old fart, just wise enough to get out of the teenbopper music scene when I was a teenager.....unlike some middle aged men around these parts :cough:greg:cough



I can live with that.


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2008)

hey, at least you have some modern tunes in your collection.  My CD collection is made up almost entirely of dead, stones, police, old reggae and the allman brothers.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> hey, at least you have some modern tunes in your collection.  My CD collection is made up almost entirely of dead, stones, police, old reggae and the allman brothers.



That was the case with me up until about ten years ago.  I had grown tired of seeing bigger stadium type shows.  I started to getting into mainly smaller regional bands with some a bit bigger, but not stadium size concert bands.  Now I listen to a lot of:  Assembly of Dust, Ryan Montbleau Band, The Brew, Nate Wilson Group, Ekoostik Hookah, Gov't Mule, Widespread Panic, STS9, Disco Biscuits, Soulive, Greyboy All Stars, moe.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> hey, at least you have some modern tunes in your collection.  My CD collection is made up almost entirely of dead, stones, police, old reggae and the allman brothers.



I listen to satellite radio mostly just to hear some new stuff. I listened to classic rock for years and it just started to get stale for me.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2008)

I find the best radio (is that an oxymoron?) is college radio. Music that's typically not play-list dictated and more stuff that's under the commercial radar. Most are commercial-free, NPR stations. And many web-cast. 

There is also an internet-only station that originates here in NJ. Very cool that they're not under the FCC's constraints as far as number of songs from a given album that can be played per show, language, etc.

Some favorites....

www.wfuv.org
www.wnti.org

www.homegrownradionj.com


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't like Sugarbush as much as I like Stowe



times two...I don't like Killington as much as I like Sugarbush..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't like the cheezy grunge / top 40 pop rock Greg uses as soundtracks for his videos requiring me to watch them on mute.  Take off the flannel shirt and ripped jeans Greg, Kurt Cobain is dead and Sound Garden blows.  :smash:



Hahahaha..1994 called and they want their music back..now Third Eye Blind is some good shit though..lol..from the late 1990s..I wish you could step off of that ledge my friend...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> hey, at least you have some modern tunes in your collection.  My CD collection is made up almost entirely of dead, stones, police, old reggae and the allman brothers.



Where's the problem?????


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

I just don't like any type of food that has either mayonaise or peppers in/on it


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I just don't like any type of food that has either mayonaise or peppers in/on it



I'm kinda with you on the mayo thing, but I do like cold potato or macaroni salads. Crap with hot mayo like artichoke dips and stuff though? uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Whenever I'm at a restaurant and order no Mayo it always seems to come on it so I have to send it back..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> FCC's constraints as far as number of songs from a given album that can be played per show




?????  What's that about?


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Whenever I'm at a restaurant and order no Mayo it always seems to come on it so I have to send it back..



I hate that.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I just don't like any type of food that has either mayonaise or peppers in/on it



How far does the mayo-hate go?  You won't touch deviled eggs????


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> How far does the mayo-hate go?  You won't touch deviled eggs????



Nope,  if deviled eggs are around as an appetizer/munchy food at a party I'm at, I'm definately NOT going to be taking any away from the folks that like them.

In my book, the ONLY time that mayo is remotely acceptable is if it's being spread over a piece of swordfish with some lemon just BEFORE it's placed on the grill.


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2008)

venison.    everyone tells you you cooked it wrong.  Taste like meat marinated in arm pits to me. 

Fish YUK  yeah yuk

one uppers


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> venison.    everyone tells you you cooked it wrong.  Taste like meat marinated in arm pits to me.



Ha! I grew up in a household where my dad and brother hunted a lot and I ate a lot of venison. I've had good vension and dried out gamey tasting venison. You will find that the hunter that got the animal will rave about the meat no matter how shitty it tastes.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Candy Corn - Never liked, highly doubt I ever will


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Candy Corn - Never liked, highly doubt I ever will



Ugh! I'm so with you on this. That stuff is vile.


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Candy Corn - Never liked, highly doubt I ever will



Candy corn does suck.  How does that stuff still sell.  No one likes it.  I think people get it for there candy dishes cause they no it wont be eaten.   Used to stick them up my sisters nose.  Only thing I could figure they did any good for.


Waiting 30 minutes before going back in the pool after eating.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Candy Corn - Never liked, highly doubt I ever will





Greg said:


> Ugh! I'm so with you on this. That stuff is vile.





tjf67 said:


> Candy corn does suck.  How does that stuff still sell.  No one likes it.  I think people get it for there candy dishes cause they no it wont be eaten.   Used to stick them up my sisters nose.  Only thing I could figure they did any good for.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/28337-i-dont-care-what-they-say-i-like-2.html#post266033 Yummy!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Country Music


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Country Music



I really don't think anybody does...


----------



## jack97 (May 21, 2008)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I really don't think anybody does...



someone on here does.  i recall a thread on here with someone peddling Garth Brooks tickets or something at the Mohegon Sun uke:


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Fruit Cake uke:  Even if you soak the thing in a liter of rum, nope, I don't like it


----------



## severine (May 21, 2008)

single life


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

severine said:


> single life




Go out and find a boyfriend..or hit up match.com Lots of dudes on there..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Go out and find a boyfriend..or hit up match.com Lots of dudes on there..



or she can go say hi to Bvert..........


----------



## severine (May 21, 2008)

I don't like dating either.


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> The Office. It's not humor. It just isn't.



+1000

I hate that show, just not funny


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't like dating either.




Well then this weekend..you need to drop the kids at your parents house..put on your party dress..and have some fun..maybe you'll meet a cool dude that will make you forget about Brian or you can at least have some drunken fun..Holla..


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2008)

Radiohead.


----------



## Philpug (May 22, 2008)

American Idol
Dancing with the Stars
ect...

Stowe, nice mountain, lousy uphill capacity, lousy lodge for a 72.00 ticket. If I want rustic, I will go to MRG. 

I really like the Office


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2008)

[QUOTE='I [Hart] 

Stowe, nice mountain, lousy uphill capacity, lousy lodge for a 72.00 ticket. If I want rustic, I will go to MRG. 

[/QUOTE]

Interesting, never heard someone have a beef with Stowe's uphill capacity.  And I'll agree with you on the lodge, Mansfield BL is the pits especially for an $84 dollar ticket.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2008)

I don't like ANY reality show.  I actually can't think of a single prime time show on network TV that I like


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2008)

Survivor
The Office
Lost
Right wing Christian conservatives 
Rush Limbaugh
Fox News
George Bush
Gummy Bears (any Gummy candy)
Crappy American bear (Bud, Bud light, Miller, Rolling Rock, ect…….)


----------



## tjf67 (May 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-2


----------



## MRGisevil (May 22, 2008)

> Right wing Christian conservatives



People who are intolerant of other people's culture.

And the Dutch.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> And the Dutch.



Whats wrong with the Dutch? They have Amsterdam!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Whats wrong with the Dutch? They have Amsterdam!



Beat me to it..a friend told me their White Widow is awesome..


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> People who are intolerant of other people's culture.
> 
> And the Dutch.



it is a joke (think about it for a minute)........and a qoute from Austin Powers in Goldmember.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> it is a joke (think about it for a minute)........and a qoute from Austin Powers in Goldmember.



Doh!


----------



## jack97 (May 22, 2008)

Austin Powers, no kidding.  British humor is hit or miss with me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Survivor
> The Office
> Lost
> Right wing Christian conservatives
> ...



ALL that and :
poliical campaigns over 60 days long
"professional" sports
Gas Hogs 
Non answer  answers


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 22, 2008)

The Godfather
Rocky


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

Superman

E.T.


----------



## Trekchick (May 23, 2008)

The Good Bad and the Ugly (My husband loves that stupid movie)


----------



## Philpug (May 23, 2008)

Asian Fusion..too much for too little

Big TV's..anything over 120" is a waste. 

Hockey & Basketball..what do you have to NOT to make the playoffs?

Lexus, they just have no personality, the automotive equilivent of tofu, sure its good for you, but do you really enjoy it?


----------



## Paul (May 23, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Dave Mathews





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> College Basketball
> TGIFridays/Applebees
> Hallmark Holidays



QFT




jack97 said:


> Austin Powers, no kidding.  British humor is hit or miss with me.



Ironic post of the day.


----------



## jack97 (May 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ironic post of the day.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2008)

jack97 said:


>



Mike Myers is Canadian not British. He's making fun of the Brits and the 60's. Not really british humor.


----------



## jack97 (May 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Mike Myers is Canadian not British. He's making fun of the Brits and the 60's. Not really british humor.




MM had very short stints in England. But my orignal point is his humor really reminds of Benny Hill. Another comedian that doesn't click with me.


----------



## snowmonster (May 23, 2008)

Clubbing and the Eurotrash-type folks who like to go there
Piercings
Earrings on men
Weak beer
Giving an award to every member on the soccer/baseball/etc. team
Rudeness
Obscene displays of wealth


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Clubbing and the Eurotrash-type folks who like to go there
> Piercings
> Earrings on men
> Weak beer
> ...



What a stupid list.


----------



## snowmonster (May 23, 2008)

Nice one, Greg!=)

I'd also like to include: NASCAR, vegan-ism and Hummers.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Hummers.



You're talking about the car/truck, not something else, right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2008)

jack97 said:


>



Don't be hating on Arnold..I love Different Strokes..I wonder if I'm too old for Mr. Drummond to Adopt me..or at least George Jefferson..because I can't afford a Penthouse on Park Avenue or a deluxe apartment in the sky..


----------



## jack97 (May 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't be hating on Arnold..I love Different Strokes..I wonder if I'm too old for Mr. Drummond to Adopt me..or at least George Jefferson..because I can't afford a Penthouse on Park Avenue or a deluxe apartment in the sky..



I wasn't busting on Arnold. It's a standing joke around work, when we hear a confusing question (and there are plenty) from other co workers; first thing that gets blurted out is "what u talkin bout willis"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I wasn't busting on Arnold. It's a standing joke around work, when we hear a confusing question (and there are plenty) from other co workers; first thing that gets blurted out is "what u talkin bout willis"





O.K. so you work with a guy named Willis???8)


----------



## jack97 (May 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. so you work with a guy named Willis???8)




Naw, I work with other engineers that have specialized in other disciplines; hardware, software and mechanical..... Its gotten to a point where we have our own terminology. Sometimes the same engineering lingo means different things depending on the discipline. I been in meetings where half the time spent was arguing over the same point but under different terminology. Kinda funny....  the regular folks; office manager, sales and accounting don't know what to make of us.


----------



## snowmonster (May 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're talking about the car/truck, not something else, right?



Yes on the car/truck. The other kind of "hummer" would never make my "don't like" list!


----------



## Mildcat (May 23, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Yes on the car/truck. The other kind of "hummer" would never make my "don't like" list!



That would depend on if you're giving or receiving.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> That would depend on if you're giving or receiving.



LOL!  And oh how true


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> LOL!  And oh how true



Totally...am I the only one ready to go back to work..this weekend is too long..lol


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Totally...am I the only one ready to go back to work..this weekend is too long..lol



I don't like people that complain that long holiday weekends are tooo long


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I don't like people that complain that long holiday weekends are tooo long



I think I'm going to head into the office and get some filing done..who knows..maybe there will be some voicemail..steezy,..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I don't like people that complain that long holiday weekends are tooo long



Having Tuesday as my office's *closed* day makes the holiday weekends that much better.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think I'm going to head into the office and get some filing done..who knows..maybe there will be some voicemail..steezy,..



yea real steezy....the only voicemails you get are people saying they need a tombstone for their dead______________:smash:


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Having Tuesday as my office's *closed* day makes the holiday weekends that much better.



We just shut down the Friday BEFORE a Monday Holiday, as alot of patients will convienently no-show and/or last minute cancel on those days anyway


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> yea real steezy....the only voicemails you get are people saying they need a tombstone for their dead______________:smash:



That means $$$$$$...but we also get calls from dealers asking for pricing info and from customers saying how beautiful the tombstone we produced were,


----------



## mondeo (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Totally...am I the only one ready to go back to work..this weekend is too long..lol



I went in for a few hours yesterday, I'll do some work from home today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I went in for a few hours yesterday, I'll do some work from home today.





Wow that's dedicated..do you have your own business?


----------



## mondeo (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that's dedicated..do you have your own business?



Nope. Combination of high career goals, a lot of work to do, and the fact that I enjoy what I do.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 27, 2011)

Dancing With The Stars


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Dancing With The Stars



argh love my wife to the ends of the earth, but I am also so sick of DWTS. 

DWTS = AlpineZone Posting Night 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Dancing With The Stars



only seen it once, but got lucky.  It was the other night.  Caught 5 minutes with Hope Solo.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 27, 2011)

File this under threads only found on AZ.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 28, 2011)

You know what really pisses me the fuck off?? Its those idiots that think they are gonna get rich buying scratch off tickets.  How many times have ya gone into a convenience store to purchase gas or whatever and got stuck behind these "lottery rats"  Took me 15 minutes during my lunch break the other day just to get gas.  Go to the fucking casino if ya want to gamble!

Steveo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 28, 2011)

powhunter said:


> You know what really pisses me the fuck off?? Its those idiots that think they are gonna get rich buying scratch off tickets.  How many times have ya gone into a convenience store to purchase gas or whatever and got stuck behind these "lottery rats"  Took me 15 minutes during my lunch break the other day just to get gas.  Go to the fucking casino if ya want to gamble!
> 
> Steveo


Ha! So true....Happens to me all the time and drives me crazy.....Lottery is just another way to tax us....I never play!


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 28, 2011)

I was behind someone in the gas station last week that used her food stamp card to buy a gallon of milk, and then proceeded to pull out cash and buy 20 scratch tickets. Good to see those tax dollars at work!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2011)

powhunter said:


> You know what really pisses me the fuck off?? Its those idiots that think they are gonna get rich buying scratch off tickets.  How many times have ya gone into a convenience store to purchase gas or whatever and got stuck behind these "lottery rats"  Took me 15 minutes during my lunch break the other day just to get gas.  Go to the fucking casino if ya want to gamble!
> 
> Steveo



As I've said before in another thread, Ahh the lottery,  the greatest "tax" that most people don't even think of as a "tax" ever invented!

I had my lottery phase fixed about 15 years ago when the company that my Dad was working for at the time was manufacturing and overseeing the operations of multiple state and national lotteries worldwide A(both traditional lottery tickets and scratch tickets).  There was a clause in the contracts of all the employees that worked for the company that prevented them and their immediate family members from buying lottery tickets in the places where they oversaw the operations, to eliminate any questions of impropriates should someone affiliated from the company win


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2011)

Mad Men
Dr Who
5 Guys Burgers
Red wine
Scotch
Cigars


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 28, 2011)

halloween


----------



## Edd (Sep 28, 2011)

Folding fitted sheets

Jay Leno

Foo Fighters

Celery


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2011)

Edd said:


> Folding fitted sheets
> 
> Jay Leno
> 
> ...



Nobody else likes any of those things, either.

I'd like to add iPad to my list, as well.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Nobody else likes any of those things, either.
> 
> I'd like to add iPad to my list, as well.


 
Love my iPad!!!!

But hate

nuclear weapons and carnies!!!!!

Small hands and smell like cabbage, you know!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Love my iPad!!!!
> 
> But hate
> 
> ...



I don't like anchovies, those flat things with eyes.
I also don't like sole. It has too many eyes.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 28, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Scotch



Blasphemy!


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Love my iPad!!!!
> 
> But hate
> 
> ...



What about midgets?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What about midgets?



As long as they're not radioactive, microdactylic, or Polish, I guess they're fine.

Or tweakers. I hate midget tweakers.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What about midgets?



I love midgets. I own one!

Oh, and Ewoks get on my nerves, too!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 28, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Nobody else likes any of those things, either.
> 
> I'd like to add iPad to my list, as well.


Foo Fighters are fantastic. Celery is a good peanut butter edible spoon. Jay Leno is a cool car guy.

Folding fitted sheets? What's the point? Throw it in the washer, then dryer, then put back on the bed. I don't see where folding enters the equation.


----------



## Edd (Sep 28, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Foo Fighters are fantastic. Celery is a good peanut butter edible spoon. Jay Leno is a cool car guy.
> 
> Folding fitted sheets? What's the point? Throw it in the washer, then dryer, then put back on the bed. I don't see where folding enters the equation.



See Ctenidae? :razz:  I knew someone would stick up for stupid celery.  I give in on the fitted sheets.  I guess that's an argument I've only had with women.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2011)

Edd said:


> See Ctenidae? :razz:  I knew someone would stick up for stupid celery.  I give in on the fitted sheets.  I guess that's an argument I've only had with women.



Folding fitted sheets is, to be sure, a pain.

Celery is just crunchy, stringy water. If I want that, I'll just drink New Jersey tap water.

Zing! Thank you!

/ashamed


----------



## darent (Sep 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> hey, at least you have some modern tunes in your collection.  My CD collection is made up almost entirely of dead, stones, police, old reggae and the allman brothers.



now that's music!!!!


----------



## darent (Sep 28, 2011)

Greg said:


> I really don't think anybody does...



you don't like waylon!!  old country is great-- open that music mind


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Foo Fighters are fantastic. Celery is a good peanut butter edible spoon. Jay Leno is a cool car guy.
> 
> Folding fitted sheets? What's the point? Throw it in the washer, then dryer, then put back on the bed. I don't see where folding enters the equation.



I have a ton of respect for Dave Grohl, it's amazing what he's accomplished post Nirvana.  Can't say I'm a huge Foo Fighters fan, but I don't mind them....don't change the radio station when they come on.

Celery is a critical ingredient in cooking.  I don't really eat it on it's own, but I almost always have some in the fridge.

Spoke with Jay Leno on the phone once.  My boss where I worked on Cape Cod in the 90s was Jay's childhood best friend.  Went into the office, boss was laughing, I asked who he was on the phone with and he says Jay Leno.  I respon,d bullshit.  He hands me the phone.  I told him I liked Letterman better. :lol:

As far as your fitted sheets comment, apparently you're single as no woman would have just one set of fitted sheets in her home.  I think we have a half dozen.  I refuse to fold them though.  Pain in the ass.  That's the wife's job.


----------

